# Honda eu2000 generator



## Night Shift (Nov 5, 2012)

Thought I would share this with you guys. 
I gig a lot. One of the biggest pain in the butt chores is refueling the generator. Gotta do it slow, or you got a mess. I can run almost 7 hours on a tank of fuel. So I refuel every day. If I go on an all nighter, I gotta cut the generator off, let it cool off, then try to refuel in the dark. Not any more. This hose assembly will connect to my fuel /water separator and the cap goes on the generator. You can hook it up to a 6 gallon boat fuel tank if you want. The hose has a quick disconnect. 
I will never have to refuel again. Plus I'm running off filtered marine gas.
Got it off ebay. Standard hose length is 4 feet. Got mine 7 feet. $98 includes 2 day shipping. Just thought I'd share it with you guys. Might help some of you all nighters, like Terry.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Sure looks like a deal to me. Let's see...refuel a hot gen in the dark...or not. No brainer to me!!


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Let me see if I have this hookup correct, Do you have to pump the bulb to refill the tank or do you just hook it up pump it up and the engine running will suck the fuel into the tank like an outboard?


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

sealark said:


> Let me see if I have this hookup correct, Do you have to pump the bulb to refill the tank or do you just hook it up pump it up and the engine running will suck the fuel into the tank like an outboard?


 
The squeeze bulb is not necessary. The eu2000 will suck the fuel from the auxillary tank or seperator as it uses it from its own tank because the tank vent is eliminated when you swap caps.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That is awesome but I have to only re fuel once a night w/ my Honda. I reckon this would fit other gennys though!


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Jason said:


> That is awesome but I have to only re fuel once a night w/ my Honda. I reckon this would fit other gennys though!


Hey Jason, this is for "hard core giggers" that are out all night! The nocturnal boys.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

That will work perfect for me when going down the highway or stopped for the night with cabover camper and boat. Put the 2000i in boat hook up to boat fuel system start AC and go yo sleep. I am gonna build a cap and try it


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Ron ,I made mine out of an original OEM replacement cap. the finished product looks like a genuine Honda accessory ..... 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Night Shift (Nov 5, 2012)

I had to call the guy to get a longer hose. The bulb he said is not vital, but will help prime it up in case of a disconnection. Going to hook it up now.


----------



## Night Shift (Nov 5, 2012)

The quick connection is like an air hose chuck setup both sides seal up.


----------



## Night Shift (Nov 5, 2012)

Got it installed. Works fine with no leaks. Pumped he primer bulb a few times to fill the new line. No problems.
just thought id share . 
Elliot and terry are all nighters, and I figured they may want one


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

looks good ...

here's a bit of useless information for you ....if you were to connect it to a 6 gallon portable gas tank , it would exhaust the portable gas tank before it starts to consume the 1 gallon in its own tank ... this would come in handy during a power outage ,because you could disconnect the empty auxiliary tank and swap it out for a full one ,or move it away from the generator to refill it without ever stopping the generator .... on long weekend camping trips , remember to check and change oil as needed ....

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I wont mess with it for a couple weeks. I can machine a cap from delrin or starboard. I made a ventid one for my lawnmower that broke. This one just needs to seal like the orignal one when in off position.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Just put a thread gauge on the cap. 8 TPI should be a piece of cake making one out of 3/4 starboard.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Had to do it here's the dimentions if anyone wants them. The dimentions that is dont have time to make any in next three weeks maybe longer. 
1 in starboard
1.718 hole thread hole to 8 TPI 5/8 in deep.
7/16 hole in middle tap for 1/4 in pipe.
1/8 in thick rubber with 1/2 in hole in middle.
A 1/4 in pipe trd to whatever size house barb you want
Hose clamp.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I'll let you know how it works with hose stuck in a gas can.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

This will work perfect on a boat rigged with a Racor filter, as The have 2 inlets and 2 outlets.

I would install a ball valve where it comes out for the generator. That way you can turn that circuit ON/OFF as needed.

Some folks do more with their small boat than just Flounder out of it.


I have the Same Genny and same motor Night shift. 

Something you may think about.....Installing some sort of wall in front of the genny...This does 2 things....Directs or rather deflect's sound and protects the genny a little for salt Spray.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

This might be a good thing fer my twin 2K's when we go to Dega in October...I wonder if you could split it to connect to 2 gennys and it work out right??? Still sips gas when I have em hooked together so it may be just more crap to carry????


----------



## Gotfw (May 10, 2013)

*2 gennys*

I have run my 2 off a single tank with a Tee and 2 modified caps.


----------



## wareagle22 (Oct 3, 2007)

Jason said:


> This might be a good thing fer my twin 2K's when we go to Dega in October...I wonder if you could split it to connect to 2 gennys and it work out right??? Still sips gas when I have em hooked together so it may be just more crap to carry????


That is how I use my 2 eu2000's. I built a parallel electrical kit and bought 2 new fuel caps. I bought some fuel line and a "T" and hooked them to a 6 gallon gas can. I use it to power my camper when I'm tailgating at Auburn. They will power my camper for 24+ hrs on that one tank and you can re-fuel the gas can without having to worry about the hot generator catching on fire if you spill some after a few beers!!!!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

wareagle22 said:


> That is how I use my 2 eu2000's. I built a parallel electrical kit and bought 2 new fuel caps. I bought some fuel line and a "T" and hooked them to a 6 gallon gas can. I use it to power my camper when I'm tailgating at Auburn. They will power my camper for 24+ hrs on that one tank and you can re-fuel the gas can without having to worry about the hot generator catching on fire if you spill some after a few beers!!!!!


That's great to know.....at Dega, we only use power at night to run the TV
and AC so we don't run it much and the Honda 2Ks sip gas....I still might try it!:whistling:


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Just got a chance to try my built setup to extend run time. Hooked it up as pictured. Cranked it off with my camper AC and refrig running. My 2000 had about a half tank of fuel. Ran it for an hour and half. Never missed a lick. Checked the fuel in the 2000 and it was where it was when i started. Worked great. I didnt put a primer bulb in the ststem just blew in the gas can vent line to fill the line. Next time i will not blow in line and see if it siphons without filling the line. If the honda cap is sealed it should work fine. The vent on gas can must be open to allow the fuel to siphon to the honda. Hope this helps


----------



## Shutupandfish (Jul 10, 2008)

*Cap*

Cap for Honda. Make your own...............http://www.wisesales.com/honda-eu1-eu2-ext-run-gas-cap.htmlwn.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Shutupandfish said:


> Cap for Honda. Make your ohttp://www.wisesales.com/honda-eu1-eu2-ext-run-gas-cap.htmlwn.


$30 took me about 20 minutes.


----------



## Shutupandfish (Jul 10, 2008)

I already bought one, I guess I'm $20 in the hole. lol


----------



## Shutupandfish (Jul 10, 2008)

We're sure getting the price down fron $98.00.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Naw yours looks a lot better than mine.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Edited my post.
After going back and looking at the original posters post i can see with everything thats included with the setup it's not that bad of a deal. Compared to my crude setup.


----------



## Shutupandfish (Jul 10, 2008)

Long as it works I don't care what it looks like... It just sits in the back of the boat,..sucking.


----------



## Night Shift (Nov 5, 2012)

agreed, sealark. Any setup that keeps the Honda running, and keeps you from refueling in the dark, with a hot generator, is a good thing!


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Ha you and your puny lil 2K's... go get a big, HEAVY, 3k Honda... it runs all night on a couple gallons, and holds almost 4. The electric start sure is nice after heaving the darn thing up in the boat.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

drifterfisher said:


> Ha you and your puny lil 2K's... go get a big, HEAVY, 3k Honda... it runs all night on a couple gallons, and holds almost 4. The electric start sure is nice after heaving the darn thing up in the boat.


Is it the EU series?


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Five Prongs Of Fury said:


> Is it the EU series?


Yep. In all reality I love it. Very very quiet, it does shake the bow platform when in eco mode though. Turn eco off and its smooth. It says its a 3000 but I hooked 6 500 watt halos up and it still had some throttle left on eco mode. That tells me the lights don't pull a true 500 watts or its under rated for what it puts out. One day I'll get some HPS's for the boat but till then the truck payment means more.


----------



## Shutupandfish (Jul 10, 2008)

Ha,ya got BIG, Heavy gen and puny lights. My back don't like BIG and Heavy. I do have the BIG and heavy HPS's though. I think they weigh more than my puny Honda 2000. Gig on!


----------

